# wanted- subs leesburg to South Riding Va -- 3 restaurants



## south mountain (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 3 restaurants that I am considering getting a quality sub to handle 1 each in Asburn, Sterling, South Riding, Northern Va. Pay roughly 3-400.00 each per event


----------



## jonparsons (Jan 3, 2009)

*may be interested*

we are putting together a small plow business, will have skid steer which would be good for the restaurant jobs, contact me @ lakeannava(at)msn(dot)com


----------

